# Filmqualität von Camcordern verbessern



## xp_user (25. Februar 2008)

Ich denke der Titel sagst schon alles aber hier noch ein paar Zusatzinformationen:
Ich besitze den Panasonic SDR-H20 Camcorder; 
er nimmt 25fps bei dem Seitenverhältnis 720x480 pixel auf

Meine Frage nochmal: Wie schaffe ich es meine Videoqualität zu verbessern? Kann ich durch besseres Licht oder derartiges da schon etwas ausrichten? Gibt es Software, die mir dabei hilft? (Ich denke da an Sachen wie AntiAlasing)

Wäre nett wenn einer von euch eine Antwort hätte


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2008)

4x ? Da warst Du aber ungeduldig 

Aha, ein NTSC-Modell.. Mit mehr Licht kannst Du die Qualität verbessern, Ja.. Um starke Kontraste in der Aufnahme zu vermeiden, muss man für Video flacher ausleuchten, sprich, man muss die hohe Dynamik zwischen Hell und Dunkel mit zusätzlichem Licht oder Abdunkeln runtersetzen. Wobei Abdunkeln wieder zu Chip-Rauschen führen kann.

Und mit Software ist da nicht zu helfen, die Originalaufnahme bleibt nunmal die beste Grundlage. Wenn die schlecht ist, kann auch keine Software hinzaubern, was nicht da war.

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (25. Februar 2008)

> Um starke Kontraste in der Aufnahme zu vermeiden, muss man für Video flacher ausleuchten, sprich, man muss die hohe Dynamik zwischen Hell und Dunkel mit zusätzlichem Licht oder Abdunkeln runtersetzen



Kannst du mir das bitte näher erklären Wie leuchte ich meine Szene am besten aus?


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2008)

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, wie man ausleuchtet, jede Einstellung, jedes Motiv muss für sich betrachtet werden.

Erstmal Grundlagen des Filmlichts. Dann schaut man mal auf eine Testaufnahme und muss bei ausgefressenen ( zu hellen ) Stellen den Blendenwert oder die Verschlußzeit erhöhen, dabei werden dunkle Stellen noch dunkler, und die müssen dann mit Hilfslichtern wieder aufgehellt werden, dass auf der nächsten Aufnahme etwas erkennbar ist.

Bitte beachten : Blende und Verschlußzeit sind künstlerische Mittel, also überlegen, welchen Wert man ändert und warum.

Nichts ist schlimmer als typische unbedachte Billigkamera-Videobilder; starke Kontraste mit zu dunklen Schatten und/oder überlichteten Stellen, dazu noch zuviel Farbe und möglicherweise eine Noisereduction und/oder eine Kantenaufstellung, die sofort sichtbar ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (25. Februar 2008)

Ok Vielen Dank, gibt es eine Art Tutorial oder Anleitung wie man verschiedene Szenen am besten ausleuchtet?


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2008)

http://www.movie-college.de/filmschule/licht/licht_setzen.htm
http://www.hackermovies.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=60298
http://www.hackermovies.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22470

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (25. Februar 2008)

Ok vielen Dank für die Links 
kannst du mir bitte noch eine Frage beantworten:
Wie bekommen ich denn eine art "CSI-Miami" effekt hin, also wie schaffe ich es damit mein Video einen leichten Gelbstich bekommt und an manchen Stellen überstrahlt wirkt? Wird das auch nur mit ausleuchtung erreicht oder kommt hier Farbkorrektur zum einsatz


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, ganz besonders bei Dir sollte das in der Postpro geschehen, also bei der Bearbeitung am Rechner. 

Ich kenne CSI nicht, gucke es nicht, aber es wird sicherlich dieser typische Miami-Effekt sein, Orange-Blau-Fade oder Orange(Oben)-Durchsichtig, um dem Himmel und Sonstigem einen warmen Touch zu geben.

Diese leichte Überstrahlung bekommst Du hin, wenn Du das Footage zB in AE mit nem Glow versiehst oder es duplizierst, darauf nen Lumakey anwendest und weichzeichnest.

mfg chmee


----------

